# Everything gets cancelled - What does your kid do?



## timbuck (Jul 14, 2020)

Let's assume (hope I'm wrong) that we don't have a fall season. 
What does your kid do for the next 6 months?  
Private training is an option.  But if my kid doesn't have a competitive game planned for 6 months, I don't think she's going to think about soccer (or any sport besides riding her bike around and going to the beach) for a while.  She'd probably come back if there is a season again in the winter, but no way she is going to train hard for these next few months without a game on the horizon.
I can probably get her to run more and do some weight training.  Maybe she'll knock a ball around the street once in a while.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Let's assume (hope I'm wrong) that we don't have a fall season.
> What does your kid do for the next 6 months?
> Private training is an option.  But if my kid doesn't have a competitive game planned for 6 months, I don't think she's going to think about soccer (or any sport besides riding her bike around and going to the beach) for a while.  She'd probably come back if there is a season again in the winter, but no way she is going to train hard for these next few months without a game on the horizon.
> I can probably get her to run more and do some weight training.  Maybe she'll knock a ball around the street once in a while.


Get really creative.  We've incorporated some private training, mostly for speed, but also the gym and 2 friends.  Luckily 1 is a keeper.  If you have 3, you can work on corners, some shooting and some 1 v 1 stuff.  We're fortunate to have found a park with full sized goals and a net.  

With all that said, Buck, maybe do some healing from 12 months a year of training.


----------



## foreveryoung (Jul 14, 2020)

With everyone freaking out over lack of organized sports the way we are used to (12 months of semi-professional training regimens ) I'm wondering how did we survive with our crappy rec soccer programs and low quality little leagues in the 80's?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2020)

Game will find the way....
For all dedicated players training doesn't stop, whether it's individual or training with friends.
My son has been playing and training with his college buddies few days a week. All D1, D2 and few international players - all very high level players that can't survive without soccer for too long.
My dd on the other hand, since there is no team training, is not really interested in anything but hanging out on the beach and surfing.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 14, 2020)

Spit shine our house and detail all of our cars. Over and over until the return of play.  I’m focused on building character.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 14, 2020)

We played soccer in the fall until we fell in love with football (our until our moms let us tackle).  Then we played basketball in the winter.  Then baseball in the Spring.  And in summer we rode out bikes around from morning until night.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We played soccer in the fall until we fell in love with football (our until our moms let us tackle).  Then we played basketball in the winter.  Then baseball in the Spring.  And in summer we rode out bikes around from morning until night.


Don’t forget drinking water out of garden hoses because you didn’t want to go back in the house.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Don’t forget drinking water out of garden hoses because you didn’t want to go back in the house.


Official Sports Drink of Summer!


----------



## foreveryoung (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We played soccer in the fall until we fell in love with football (our until our moms let us tackle).  Then we played basketball in the winter.  Then baseball in the Spring.  And in summer we rode out bikes around from morning until night.


Well there's your answer for your daughter.  Introduce her to "free time" and see what happens.  She might discover a new passion.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> With everyone freaking out over lack of organized sports the way we are used to (12 months of semi-professional training regimens ) I'm wondering how did we survive with our crappy rec soccer programs and low quality little leagues in the 80's?


$25 per season.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Spit shine our house and detail all of our cars. Over and over until the return of play.  I’m focused on building character.


Your kid is in a Tijuana prison, Dre.  Uhh... I mean "private school".


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

If a child is not asking for soccer, then maybe they don’t like it as much as you would like. There are hundreds, if not thousands of coahes in SoCal that would love to train individual players for extra cash. But, some children might like the social part of soccer more than the sport itself. Time to give it up, save thousands of dollars a year, and get your weekends back.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Well there's your answer for your daughter.  Introduce her to "free time" and see what happens.  She might discover a new passion.


Dre's daughter is in Tijuana.  Their idea of "passion" is washing car windows with dirty water and selling Chiclets on the corner.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 14, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> If a child is not asking for soccer, then maybe they don’t like it as much as you would like. There are hundreds, if not thousands of coahes in SoCal that would love to train individual players for extra cash. But, some children might like the social part of soccer more than the sport itself. Time to give it up, save thousands of dollars a year, and get your weekends back.


I’ll take soccer weekends again. Help me Clarence, please I want to live again!


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 14, 2020)

We're off to Park City Utah in a week and two days!!!  We hear there may even be some soccer in dem der hills.



Anon9 said:


> If a child is not asking for soccer, then maybe they don’t like it as much as you would like. There are hundreds, if not thousands of coahes in SoCal that would love to train individual players for extra cash. But, some children might like the social part of soccer more than the sport itself. Time to give it up, save thousands of dollars a year, and get your weekends back.


The Ventura County order, for example, just handed down may be enough to prohibit PT.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Well there's your answer for your daughter.  Introduce her to "free time" and see what happens.  She might discover a new passion.


Mine has been playing tennis with me. We both are beginners found some used raquets for sale. And we bring the size 5 in the court with us kick it over the net


----------



## watfly (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Let's assume (hope I'm wrong) that we don't have a fall season.
> What does your kid do for the next 6 months?
> Private training is an option.  But if my kid doesn't have a competitive game planned for 6 months, I don't think she's going to think about soccer (or any sport besides riding her bike around and going to the beach) for a while.  She'd probably come back if there is a season again in the winter, but no way she is going to train hard for these next few months without a game on the horizon.
> I can probably get her to run more and do some weight training.  Maybe she'll knock a ball around the street once in a while.


Every kid and family is different.  I believe that kids will naturally gravitate to what they want to do, which may not be soccer.  I don't think a break for soccer, or any competitive sport, is a bad thing for some kids.  I know some parents are worried about their kids falling behind, but for us my son needed a break from basically 24 straight months of high pressure and stressful soccer. My kid didn't touch a ball for a few months except for a couple times for a zoom practice.  He kept himself busy doing other outdoor activities, thankfully he's not a gamer.  He just got his ass kicked at practice in the "beep test" he normally dominates.  Personally, I'm not worried about him getting in shape for games because I believe we will all have plenty of lead time before competition resumes.  In terms, of losing ground to kids that trained hard during the pandemic, that's a risk he has to take and live with.  I don't want to force him.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your kid is in a Tijuana prison, Dre.  Uhh... I mean "private school".


Summer school at Cal now.  But we are scheduled to report back to “the prison yard” August 31st.  I think we may take classes via zoom until at least January.  I need more information.  This Covid situation is about as clear as mud to me.


----------



## gkmom (Jul 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We're off to Park City Utah in a week and two days!!!  We hear there may even be some soccer in dem der hills.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ventura County order, for example, just handed down may be enough to prohibit PT.  We'll have to wait and see.


Good luck on your adventure! Moving permanently or is this temporary?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Summer school at Cal now.  But we are scheduled to report back to “the prison yard” August 31st.  I think we may take classes via zoom until at least January.  I need more information.  This Covid situation is about as clear as mud to me.


No "Norteno" tats if you're sending her back.  That advice is free.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Let's assume (hope I'm wrong) that we don't have a fall season.
> What does your kid do for the next 6 months?
> Private training is an option.  But if my kid doesn't have a competitive game planned for 6 months, I don't think she's going to think about soccer (or any sport besides riding her bike around and going to the beach) for a while.  She'd probably come back if there is a season again in the winter, but no way she is going to train hard for these next few months without a game on the horizon.
> I can probably get her to run more and do some weight training.  Maybe she'll knock a ball around the street once in a while.


*I seldom if ever post outside of the " Offtopic ".....*
*But this subject you brought up is crucial ...!

A little over 100 years ago the majority of our youth did not participate in
organized sports and spent a bulk of their free time with studies or just
" FREE " thinking.....I have a STRONG gut feeling that this is the 
direction this country is headed due to the controlling nature of the " Phone "...!
The " Phone " has been utilized as a way to the minds of our future....and NOT
in a good way...!
We may for a time have sporadic events, but until this Global Attempt at 
monetary control by China is squashed I do not see the level of involvement
we saw just eight months ago.....This is bigger than anything the average citizen*
*in AMERICA can grasp....

My suggestion is have her train for individual competition ( If she so desires ) and*
*focus very hard on Math/Science/Programming....that's where life is heading...

Please don't think I'm being the preacher of Doom...I'm not...I just see a very 
different Future ahead.   *


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 14, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Good luck on your adventure! Moving permanently or is this temporary?


For the time being temporary.  Our yard is tiny and made of concrete so at least the kiddos get to run around and there's a pool (for the older to keep swimming which balances out his I-don't-want-to-leave friends, some of whom are in Provo now anyways) and I already have a trainer lined up for the younger.  We plan to be back if private school reopens (and/or the office, but we've been told we aren't coming back until vaccine).  I'm only at 50/50 private school reopening right now because I suspect LA County health will shutter even the private schools in the name of equity, but my friend is school doctor (and contributed to the Pediatrician's report) so if anyone can get it open she can.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 14, 2020)

This

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252718518560329729
My son has'nt really missed a beat just yet. Still training, running, swimming, surfing, etc they play volleyball almost daily, 3v3's in the parks with pugs, over the line, bike, skate.  Ping pong or pool in the house, kids are good they give me a run for my money.

Some out state trips planned before school starts back up.   Competition yeah online but taking a couple college courses to get ahead and stay sharp.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No "Norteno" tats if you're sending her back.  That advice is free.


Native Mexicans and Mexican Americans are culturally distinct.  Not a very large Indigenous or Mestizo population at my kids school.  Mostly Germans, Spaniards, Lebanese, Korean, & Chinese.  I would say my kids school is a microcosm of Mexico’s “ruling class.”


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Native Mexicans and Mexican Americans are culturally distinct.  Not a very large Indigenous or Mestizo population at my kids school.  Mostly Germans, Spaniards, Lebanese, Korean, & Chinese.  I would say my kids school is a microcosm of Mexico’s “ruling class.”


Are you of Latino descent???  Otherwise, man, I gotta tell you check your privilege.  You are culturally appropriating my gente by talking about facts and politics you can't hope to understand.  If you are part of la raza, orale hombre!

J/K.


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 14, 2020)

All of the kids will be fine, its the parents that need help.  

IF we have no soccer, my kid will continue to be a kid, play video games , train 2-4 times a week, enjoy no pressure and play lots of futsal.  Everyone is acting like the world is ending.  Being able to heal and play for fun is godsend right now.

*He's part of a Top team so he'll stay sharp* , but if theres no league, theres no league.....he enjoy the futsal that he plays, we have two local spots that he likes playing in and watching him smile or complain after is always fun for me as a parent cause he loves the game.

Alot of beach this year -ALOT, 3-5 times a week (I drop him off with his buddies) and if theres no winter play , we'll be in Big Bear, Brians Head and Mammoth shredding it up like we used too.  I MISS watching this guy play, but a break is good --- mentally and physically !

People need to relax, these boards have become toxic , ultimately some of you parents may push you child farther away and not know it.

Relax, I guarantee no ones child , is sitting there on a forum typing about how much they want to play.......they miss it sure, but theres so much you can do-pick ups , scrimmages, futsal, etc......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We're off to Park City Utah in a week and two days!!!  We hear there may even be some soccer in dem der hills.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ventura County order, for example, just handed down may be enough to prohibit PT.  We'll have to wait and see.


Utah is one of the best places on earth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Are you of Latino descent???  Otherwise, man, I gotta tell you check your privilege.  You are culturally appropriating my gente by talking about facts and politics you can't hope to understand.  If you are part of la raza, orale hombre!
> 
> J/K.


Dre knows little about a lot.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 14, 2020)

Video games. A lot of Fortnite. Her reaction times are getting off the charts and I wonder if she could have beaten me at Quake when I was at my peak.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Boys chase girls.  Have fun and enjoy life.  She is ready to play soccer whenever she is allowed.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Utah is one of the best places on earth.


I have a house in S. Jordan that I’m giving away.  That place is a dump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have a house in S. Jordan that I’m giving away.  That place is a dump.


I’ll take it.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 14, 2020)

I think a year off from soccer is the best thing to happen to many of the kids.

What is my kid going to do?  She wants to learn how to surf.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I seldom if ever post outside of the " Offtopic ".....*
> *But this subject you brought up is crucial ...!
> 
> A little over 100 years ago the majority of our youth did not participate in
> ...


What font is that and size?


----------



## pokergod (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Let's assume (hope I'm wrong) that we don't have a fall season.
> What does your kid do for the next 6 months?
> Private training is an option.  But if my kid doesn't have a competitive game planned for 6 months, I don't think she's going to think about soccer (or any sport besides riding her bike around and going to the beach) for a while.  She'd probably come back if there is a season again in the winter, but no way she is going to train hard for these next few months without a game on the horizon.
> I can probably get her to run more and do some weight training.  Maybe she'll knock a ball around the street once in a while.


fortnite and edibles.  oh that is what i will be doing.


----------



## blam (Jul 15, 2020)

I am actually more worried about school than sports at this time.

Last spring, during the lock down, the teacher did not finish the syllabus. Pre calculus math was "completed" on paper only. The last 2 chapters was skipped.

This year, he will be on 3 AP classes. My fear and what I think will happen is, the class will be "half assed" by the teacher with incomplete syllabus or easier exams/tests (hard to blame the teacher for this given the limited interaction) and he will be in no position to take the real AP exam next summer. 

Then of course, he will be falling behind against students from China and India come college application time.

Seriously thinking of sending him overseas at this time. The other option is for me to implement a real military regime at home to make sure that all study time is truly accounted for. Then he should do better than some boarding school but I myself don't trust i would have the time to make sure things stay on course.

As the saying goes "You are the average of the closest 5 people you spend the most time with". Not easy to do this if the community don't share the same vision.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 15, 2020)

blam said:


> I am actually more worried about school than sports at this time.
> 
> Last spring, during the lock down, the teacher did not finish the syllabus. Pre calculus math was "completed" on paper only. The last 2 chapters was skipped.
> 
> ...


What I am worried about.  People seem to think that they are all in the same boat and generally assume the standards will drop due to current events.  Honestly this is true.  China and India were hit too but.. not 100% on what they are doing for schooling. Like you say the vision of the community matters and they take it much more seriously and put more value on it than we do.

 Looks like nearly all kids will simply lose a couple of years here.  Plus you can have the best plan in the world but if your child is not predisposed to learning online or by video you are in trouble.  My kids are even worried that they are getting behind and the School Districts don't seem to have a solid plan moving forward.  Hearing about a lot of parents that are switching to online only schools as this is normal for them and have proven track records.  But.. my kids don't like online and don't learn well that way.  Some tough decisions ahead.  Maybe regular school and supplement with Kumon?  Not sure yet.  

Other concern is the mental health.  Kids want to be with their friends and have a routine.  All this uncertainty is not healthy and is causing stress.  I have not really noticed anything too bad yet with my own but some of their friends are completely losing it.  Especially middle and high schoolers, this is their really social time and they feel like they are being robbed of their experiences.  Hopefully a vaccine comes out soon and we go back to "normal".


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2020)

The only good thing about all of this for kids and us for that matter, is all of those kids will be eligible to vote very soon.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Video games. A lot of Fortnite. Her reaction times are getting off the charts and I wonder if she could have beaten me at Quake when I was at my peak.


I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not, but I started teaching my kids how to play Texas Hold'em.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't know if it was the right thing to do or not, but I started teaching my kids how to play Texas Hold'em.


Like any poker game, when played among friends it is an opportunity for a skillful player to win some money.  But then it would be coming from friends.  Played in a casino with strangers, the pot/table gets drained regularly by fees and cuts, so on average everyone is slowly losing (or paying for amusement).  However, if a player is _really_ good, good enough to get entry to a sponsored tournament or TV series, it can be a career.


----------



## mccorn (Jul 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> The only good thing about all of this for kids and us for that matter, is all of those kids will be eligible to vote very soon.


Great point! It will be interesting to see how this current political climate will influence our budding adults choices and what they consider important.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Like any poker game, when played among friends it is an opportunity for a skillful player to win some money.  But then it would be coming from friends.  Played in a casino with strangers, the pot/table gets drained regularly by fees and cuts, so on average everyone is slowly losing (or paying for amusement).  However, if a player is _really_ good, good enough to get entry to a sponsored tournament or TV series, it can be a career.


My finite math teacher in college taught us permutations and combinations using poker as the structure.  Basically how to determine the odds of a card or series of cards coming up given certain criteria.  Loved that class.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> My finite math teacher in college taught us permutations and combinations using poker as the structure.  Basically how to determine the odds of a card or series of cards coming up given certain criteria.  Loved that class.


I recently watched a video on how to play craps in Vegas casinos (essentially how to lose your money the slowest) where I learned about true odds bets.  Now I have spent an hour or more each day playing on a free online craps website just to see how that works.



			Free Craps - Craps For Fun Only, Works on your Desktop and Mobile
		


Maybe I shouldn't say this in public, but I am ahead of the game in Vegas just because I didn't know how the house rules for roulette so I made a single bet just trying to lose my $20 quickly so I could get back on the road to Utah,  I hit my bet (27) and a couple of other big payoffs within a few minutes and left with over $600 to the good.

There is also a penny-ante maneuver at which I have succeeded in reservation casinos.  A couple of times when I just wanted to use a clean rest room somewhere out on the road, I signed up for the frequent-player club on my way in.  They gave me a small "free slots" account of $10 or so.  You can't just cash it in, but after a few minutes on a video poker machine, keeping track in my head of how much I have wagered, you cna cashout the winning deals. I have been able to walk out with a couple of bucks after performing the necessary functions.


----------

